# Puppy's belly turning black??



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

normal....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Ike had a black belly as a pup too. He still has black skin over his face and legs, but his belly has faded to pink with touches of black. I wasn't sure if it was normal at first also...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have no idea if this is true or factual, but it's an old wives tale that a black belly means excellent pigment(????)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

As long as everything is good-no itchies, diarrhea, weight loss, etc.-it is probably normal. Blackened, thickened skin on an adult can be a sign of low thyroid but it is easy to spot as the skin itself is thick and rough.

I love black bellies on babies-I call them "blueberry bellies" and they usually are associated with good pigment


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I remember panicking a little when Asia's turned black at that age but the breeder reassured me it is normal and a sign of good pigment. It will turn back to pink again.


----------



## ManyQs (Feb 20, 2009)

Both Jackson and Sommer have black on their bellies. At times I will be rubbing their bellies thinking how did you get so dirty.


----------

